# Celeste Stuff - where to buy it?



## LostViking

I'm cleaning up my wife's old (1988?) Brava and trying to pimp her ride with as much cool Celeste stuff as I can find.

Where can I find this stuff (besides EBay) - what retailers have you folks had good experiances with.


----------



## barry1021

dont know other than ebay, but i have dealt with they guy there and he is fine.He has a lot of stuff in celeste, brand new, or at least he did.


----------



## LostViking

barry1021 said:


> dont know other than ebay, but i have dealt with they guy there and he is fine.He has a lot of stuff in celeste, brand new, or at least he did.


Are you talking about the guy in Australia or someone else?

The Australian source has some good stuff, but the cost is sky-high due to postage.:cryin: 

Any other sources Stateside?


----------



## rdolson

Jagwire makes Celeste cables, any LBS can order for you.


----------



## mark4501

https://www.bianchiusa.com/

click on STORE in upper right hand corner
then PARTS

they've got celeste bar tape, saddles, water bottles, bottle cage, etc...


----------



## LostViking

mark4501 - Thanks!

Also looking for some silver handlebar plugs with the Bianchi eagle logo on them (saw that someone was making those), Celeste Look clip-less pedals and a Celeste helmet (Bianchi USA Shop doesn't carry these)...I know...I've gone nuts!


----------



## barry1021

LostViking said:


> Are you talking about the guy in Australia or someone else?
> 
> The Australian source has some good stuff, but the cost is sky-high due to postage.:cryin:
> 
> Any other sources Stateside?


this guy

http://stores.shop.ebay.com/Rattlesnake-Lake-Cycles__W0QQ_armrsZ1


----------



## mark4501

celeste helmet by Giro

http://www.extremesupply.com/girohelmets/Monza.htm


----------



## LostViking

Barry1021 and Mark4501 - Thanks for those sites!

Now, I just need those pedals and handelbar plugs and the insanity will be over...I promise.


----------



## LostViking

My local Bianchi dealer hooked me up with some faux-chrome Bianchi bar-end plugs.

Got Celeste water-bottle holders, new Celeste water-bottles, and a Celeste seat-bag from Bianchi USA, now just need those pedals...


----------



## LostViking

*I think I'll do that!*



rdolson said:


> Jagwire makes Celeste cables, any LBS can order for you.


But not for the wife's bike as her's already has them.

I have, however been bitten by the Bianchi-bug and have asked my local Bianchi dealer to construct a carbon/campy bike for me. So I might just follow that tip as well...:thumbsup:


----------



## LostViking

*Jagwire Website*



rdolson said:


> Jagwire makes Celeste cables, any LBS can order for you.


Unfortunetly, thier website is a maze and is littered with pop-ups - I would definetly let my LBS order those.


----------



## Fixed

*good source*

This ebay retailer seems to have a lot of unusual Bianchi stuff:

http://desc.shop.ebay.com/nonstopciclismo.gear/m.html?_nkw=bianchi&_sacat=0&LH_TitleDesc=1&_trksid=p3911.m270.l1313&_sop=16&_odkw=celeste&_osacat=0


----------



## LostViking

*A Good Source Indeed*



Fixed said:


> This ebay retailer seems to have a lot of unusual Bianchi stuff:
> 
> http://desc.shop.ebay.com/nonstopciclismo.gear/m.html?_nkw=bianchi&_sacat=0&LH_TitleDesc=1&_trksid=p3911.m270.l1313&_sop=16&_odkw=celeste&_osacat=0


I've gotten a few things from them - NonStopCiclismo - Excellent selection and service! :thumbsup:


----------



## LostViking

Bianchi Celeste Cycling Cap?

Thanks to Salsa Lover for this tip!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Bianchi-Pure-Ce...=330449775950&ps=63&clkid=4562365299939850261

Also see Bells Bicycle Store (eBay Retailer) for Celeste Vitoria Rubino III tires.


----------



## kbwh

Have seen celeste Michelin p3r in the bianchi store


----------



## spade2you

Fixed said:


> This ebay retailer seems to have a lot of unusual Bianchi stuff:
> 
> http://desc.shop.ebay.com/nonstopciclismo.gear/m.html?_nkw=bianchi&_sacat=0&LH_TitleDesc=1&_trksid=p3911.m270.l1313&_sop=16&_odkw=celeste&_osacat=0



oooohhh, I smell a few xmas presents for me later.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Jagwire Celeste cables

http://cgi.ebay.com/Jagwire-Hyper-D...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item27b35d089c

http://cgi.ebay.com/Jagwire-Hyper-B...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item255be85b24


----------



## Salsa_Lover

kbwh said:


> Have seen celeste Michelin p3r in the bianchi store


they are not Celeste they are Astana blue, but they look celeste after some sun and dirt


----------



## kbwh

Okay. I've been into black wheels myself, so I haven't been tempted, actually. But this one has my name on it:










Thanks for the link, Fixed!


----------



## redmasi

mark4501 said:


> celeste helmet by Giro
> 
> http://www.extremesupply.com/girohelmets/Monza.htm


Suggest you verify this is in stock before ordering... When I did, they had one Size Small in stock, but no ETA on any other size. The Monza is no longer made, and finding it in this color proved fruitless for me... I finally gave up w/o success. :mad2:

Limar (Italian brand) produced a couple of models in Celeste as well... also very difficult to find...  Here's an example, but I'd prefer it sans yellow: http://cgi.ebay.com/Limar-Bianchi-B...496?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a5ff3a258


----------



## LostViking

*Norwegian Oil Money?*



kbwh said:


> Okay. I've been into black wheels myself, so I haven't been tempted, actually. But this one has my name on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link, Fixed!


That's a beauty, but too expensive for my tastes. Got a Fizik Aliente Delta (white/celeste) at the Bianchi USA Online Shop for $100 and it's great.

Think I'll get those Rubino III's from Bells Bike Shop...gotta have true Celeste tires on my bike!


----------



## LostViking

Saw pictures of some very cool Celeste and white helmets for sale at the Stockholm Bianchi Cafe - anyone know how I could get a hold of one of those from here in the States?


----------



## kbwh

*Chuckle*

Newer noticed that headline, LV. I actually construct electric cars for a living...


----------



## LostViking

*Isn't it Ironic?*



kbwh said:


> *Chuckle*
> 
> Newer noticed that headline, LV. I actually construct electric cars for a living...


Guess there's good money to be had in that as well.


----------



## LostViking

Passing on another tip from Salsa-Lover:

Lots of nice Bianchi clothing available at all4cycling.com, including vintage Mercatone Uno kit worn by the likes of Pantani at the Giro - get em while they last!

jersey
http://all4cycling.com/shop/mercaton...8-pm-3925.html

shorts
http://all4cycling.com/shop/mercaton...s-pm-4014.html

full kit
http://all4cycling.com/shop/kit-merc...8-pm-4034.html

Thanks, Salsa!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

all4cycling has great stuff and they ship really fast.


----------



## LostViking

Note: Bianchi USA has some nice stems as well - Black, White and Celeste mostly. One black with a smidge of Celeste. A carbon stem is currently on Close-out there!

Salsa - You sure about those Mich Pro 3s at the Bianchi USA website? - they really do look to be Celeste.


----------



## LostViking

You guys can thank me for this one later....

http://store.bianchi.com/en/home/home.aspx


----------



## Cruisinscoot

LostViking said:


> You guys can thank me for this one later....
> 
> http://store.bianchi.com/en/home/home.aspx


Thnaks, but when I inquired, I was told that they will not ship to the US. WE have to purchase from Bianchi USA.


----------



## spade2you

Cruisinscoot said:


> Thnaks, but when I inquired, I was told that they will not ship to the US. WE have to purchase from Bianchi USA.


Even if they shipped, those are pretty expensive!  Then again, I'm very spoiled and can typically purchase my own team's gear pretty inexpensively.


----------



## LostViking

Granted, this site is most useful to our members in Europe, but could be a resource for hard to get stuff if you know a friendly European who'll let you use their address!
I have family and friends in Europe who can forward stuff to me - so if I "must have" something Bianchi, this is an option.
That said, I hope Bianchi USA decides to carry more of this stuff - would love one of those Lazer Bianchi 02 helmets!


----------



## spade2you

It's an ok helmet, although their upper end line is much nicer. Too bad there isn't anyone making a GOOD celeste helmet. I'm lucky my Limar still has plenty of life left in it.


----------



## LostViking

*Lazer Bianchi 02 Helmet*



spade2you said:


> It's an ok helmet, although their upper end line is much nicer. Too bad there isn't anyone making a GOOD celeste helmet. I'm lucky my Limar still has plenty of life left in it.


Yeah, but beggers can't be choosers - not many Celeste helmets being made.  
Impossible to find those Limars and Giro Monzas anymore.

In my ideal universe, Giro would make a ProLight in Celeste - as it is, Lazer is making that 02 in Celeste in the real world, and Matchaholics like myself are magnetically attracted to it - ready to start a write-in campaign for Bianchi USA to carry it!

In fact, I have already written to them asking if they plan to carry it in the near future - if not, I'll order one sent to family in Europe and pick it up this summer when I visit. :thumbsup:


----------



## spade2you

I'm keen on matching whenever possible, but when ya race for other teams, you take what you can get. It's nice to match the bike, although I try to match the helmet to my kit....which is also part of why I went with a white T-Cube.


----------



## LostViking

Thaks to imitsus on another thread for this lead:

Quote:
Originally Posted by LostViking
"Saw the "carbon" jersey and bibs on the website - very nice and understated. Unfortunetly, Bianchi USA does not sell them here Stateside and Bianchi Italy refuses to ship to the U.S." 

Quote:
Originally Posted by imitsus
"Sorry to hear that. Its a shame cause the fabrics are super looking, also the quality... If you are checking the store.bianchi.com, photos are not good...

Somewhere I ve read that bianchi usa is "different" company than five bianchi spa in italy, which may explain why they do not ship to usa. 

So lost Viking, come back to your roots here (to buy celeste stuff)

OR You could try http://www.bianchistore.de/, I believe they could ship to you. (edit: they ship http://www.bianchistore.de/shop/shop...nt.php?coID=18)

dont be affraid the German language, ask them on e mail in English,

I dont speak german and I use translate.google.com to surf on their site. Never dealed with them though. 

ciao!"

Great stuff at this store, including helmets and saddles enough to please most Bianchinistas. Nice (Celeste or Celeste accented) Fizik Ariones and Antaries as well as others.
Stuff is exspensive - damn that US$ to Euro exchange rate! But for the fanatics, this might be a great lead. Thanks imitsus!

Correction: Bianchi USA does currently sell Celeste and Grey Carbon Jerseys. They also recently added Fizik Arione (white with Celeste center-stripe).


----------



## kbwh

Found one like this!










The by now classic Limar F104/Ultralight. One funny thing: This launched for '08 helmet color scheme was not picked up on the frames until the Infinito, Sempre and Oltre were launched for '10 and '11.

I found it at a local small Bianchi pusher here in Hamar, Norway. It was their last one.


----------



## LostViking

*Helmet in Hamar*



kbwh said:


> Found one like this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The by now classic Limar F104/Ultralight. One funny thing: This launched for '08 helmet color scheme was not picked up on the frames until the Infinito, Sempre and Oltre were launched for '10 and '11.
> 
> I found it at a local small Bianchi pusher here in Hamar, Norway. It was their last one.


Congrats - that's a great find!:thumbsup:


----------



## kbwh

I found the picture in a russian shop. There's hope!


----------



## Cruisinscoot

Good finds like that don't happen every day. Nice job.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

1. Get the helmet you like
2. Go to a car paint shop that matches colors and have them mix you celeste paint
3. Protect unwanted helmet areas using masking tape
4. Spry it on
5. Let it dry
6. Ride.


----------



## LostViking

*That's a thought!*



Salsa_Lover said:


> 1. Get the helmet you like
> 2. Go to a car paint shop that matches colors and have them mix you celeste paint
> 3. Protect unwanted helmet areas using masking tape
> 4. Spry it on
> 5. Let it dry
> 6. Ride.


Good idea, but I'd like a professional paintjob.
Anybody do that - what's the price range on something like that?
I have a nice black Specialized helmet I'd consider getting painted silver and celeste to match my bike.


----------



## LostViking

*If only....*

Here's a few things Bianchi USA - for some reason only they understand - do not sell here in the States :cryin: :
View attachment 221788

Bianchi Carbon Bibs

View attachment 221790

Lazer 02 Helmet

View attachment 221791

Lazer 2X3M Helmet

View attachment 221793

Limar 104 Ultralight Helmet (Was available at Italian Site - sadly sold-out now)​


----------



## kbwh

*Tuned for maximum bling*

My Celeste Limar 104/Ultralight with stickers from www.vcgraphix.com, on top of my club jersey.


----------



## LostViking

*Arione now Available*

Now available at Bianchi USA Online Store

View attachment 222631

Fizik Arione - $150

Now we have to work on them to bring some other good stuff over!:thumbsup:


----------



## LostViking

kbwh said:


> My Celeste Limar 104/Ultralight with stickers from www.vcgraphix.com, on top of my club jersey.


Very nice!:thumbsup:

Edit: That was too cool to resist, ordered my own! Thanks for the tip kbwh.


----------



## LostViking

Androni-Giocattoli jersey anyone?

http://www.all4cycling.com/shop/androni-giocattoli-2011-jersey-short-zip-pm-16484.html

Also full kit or just shorts available.

(limited size availability)


----------



## LostViking

*Just in at Bianchi USA*

For those who prefer understated Celeste:

View attachment 225586


Grey "Carbon" Jersey - $80
Bianchi USA Online Store


----------



## LostViking

*Got the jersey? Here da Bibs!*

Got the grey carbon jersey? Now Bianchi USA is carrying the bibs to go with it:

View attachment 226071


US $110

http://www.bianchiusa.com/store/

This set would work really well with my black and silver 928! 

Oddly, Bianchi USA does not yet carry the Celeste version of these bibs - even though it had the Celeste jersey long before the grey varient. Probably trying to get rid of thier "old" shorts/bibs first.


----------



## AnkleChop

LostViking said:


> Saw pictures of some very cool Celeste and white helmets for sale at the Stockholm Bianchi Cafe - anyone know how I could get a hold of one of those from here in the States?


Give 'em a call - send them an email...

http://www.alltomstockholm.se/restaurangbar/article1600509.aos

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=157534397618243&set=pu.151714258200257&theater


Good Luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## LostViking

*Bianchi USA Store Update*

Now carrying:
Celeste Carbon Bibs for $90.

Also full AG Kit:
Full-zip Jersey $135
Bibshorts $150
Cap $22 and 
Gloves $52.

So now we just need those helmets to be available over here and I can stop whining!

Edit - November 2011 - Prices on AG kit coming down at Bianchi USA - just in time for Xmas...


----------



## spade2you

Yikes, that's pretty expensive. I'm buying my team kits for less than just the bibs.


----------



## cph81

Fizik Microtex Celeste for $15.29 free ship.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170622309700&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## LostViking

Bianchi Oltre kit available at Bianchi USA Shop. Black, Celeste and White. Large Bianchi eagle logo in white.

Nice, gotta have the jersey me'thinks...


----------



## kbwh

I like the cap and the socks.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

LostViking said:


> I'm cleaning up my wife's old (1988?) Brava and trying to pimp her ride with as much cool Celeste stuff as I can find.
> 
> Where can I find this stuff (besides EBay) - what retailers have you folks had good experiances with.


Flea-bay is your best bet for this kind of stuff.


----------



## LostViking

Bianchistore.de

Is selling some nice Bianchi Falco sunglasses. (45 Euros)

Somebody put these on my X-mas list!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

For sale: Official Bianchi Celeste components.

I have just replaced the stem, handlebar and seatpost of my 2012 Bianchi (bought in August of this year). I am going with the Deda ZeroNero carbon stem, Deda Presa carbon handlebar and Deda SuperZero carbon seatpost.

I am selling the stem, handlebar and seatpost that came as OEM with my Infinito.

Total price for all 3 components: $170.00 OBO + shipping.

I am posting pictures of the components. The seatpost is still on the bike, I am waiting for the SuperZero to get to the store sometime this week.

I am also posting information, including price and specs, directly from the Bianchi website.

If you wish to add new components to your current Bianchi this is a great opportunity for getting a nearly new stem, handlebar and seatpost for a little over the official Bianchi price. Incidentally, there is nothing at all wrong with these components, they perform well and look good. I use Deda components on my Litespeed and I really like their products.

Please fell free to send me a PM if you have any questions.

Thanks for looking.

Photos:















































From the Bianchi website:

FSA Carbon Pro stem 
Handlebar diameter: 31.8
Inclination: 6 degrees
Weight: 170 grams
Black / White customized Reparto Corse
Sizes: 90, 100, 110, 120, 130

Price: $120.00

FSA Carbon PRO Handlebar Stem | Bianchi USA


FSA Wing Compact 
Alloy 6066 handlebar with 31.8mm diameter.
310 grams.
Black / White with Reparto Corse logo.
3 sizes: 40, 42 and 44cm (c to c).

Price: $90.00 (out of stock)

FSA Wing Compact Handlebar | Bianchi USA

Bianchi-FSA seatpost
Carbon fiber seatpost with cold forged alloy base and clamp.
31.6 mm size.
350 mm length.
275 grams.
Black / White with Reparto Corse logo.

Price: $80.00

Bianchi Carbon R C Seat Post | Bianchi USA


----------



## kbwh

As you might have registered I think Celeste bar tape is correct. The problem is that Celeste tape doesn't match black saddles: Rule 8, with appendix 3
To correct this obvious stylistic flaw on my bike I've just ordered a Selle SMP Composit Crb saddle in Celeste from my LBS.

A photo of the actual saddle mounted on my Infinito to follow in due course.


----------



## kbwh

Meanwhile, I have strong indications from the horse's mouth that FFWD will offer Celeste wheels for the general public medio March. Here are prototypes on a Vacansoleil Oltre:










My guess (or hope) is that the F4R and F6R tubular and clincher rims will be available.


----------



## celeste boy

First post, celeste tragic, dual Bianchi owner- what else can i say?

If i can be of any help sourcing stuff that is not available in the USA I'll do it for you. One of my bikes is a black C2C pimped up with some celeste.
Handlebar tape, cable frame protectors and neat little took kit- all in celeste.
I have seen the celeste pedals on e bay (Look fittings i think).

Try this for a pimp- paint the valve caps.
Photos when I'm able to post them.

For the clothing, there is of course the mega cheap Chinese copies of the nalini stuff. being synthetic it stinks after each ride anyway and the material is going to outlast you, so why not?

c b


----------



## LostViking

Women's Oltre kit now available at Bianchi USA.
Jersey = $80
Shorts = $90
Just in time for X-mas guys!


----------



## LostViking

kbwh said:


> I like the cap and the socks.


The jersey is very comfortable and attractive (I've received many positive comments on it at rides). The colors (black, celeste and silver) match those of my bike, so they look great together.

I must have been a very good boy - got the cap, socks and bibs to go with my jersey for Christmas. So my kit is complete. :thumbsup: 

That Bianchi store in Germany is now carrying the winter jersey...something for my next wishlist!


----------



## LostViking

*FFWD Clinchers*



kbwh said:


> Meanwhile, I have strong indications from the horse's mouth that FFWD will offer Celeste wheels for the general public medio March. Here are prototypes on a Vacansoleil Oltre:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guess (or hope) is that the F4R and F6R tubular and clincher rims will be available.


Trying to see if there is any news on this - no luck yet.
Came accross something that said they made a limited number for Vacansoliel, but sadly no mention of a public release.
Pity, those would complement my 928 nicely! (If I can afford them, that is  ).


----------



## LostViking

*New LAZER helmets available in Europe*

Check out these 2012 LAZER helmets now available in Europe:

View attachment 250151
2012 Genesis


View attachment 250152
2012 Sphere

Will Bianchi USA ever get on-board?! :cryin:


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Looks like they have them on stock










Ergopower Hoods Record/ Chrous - Bianchi Celeste: Total Cycling


----------



## spade2you

Anyone know if Bianchi makes newborn clothing? It would be nice if Mini-me comes home in something celeste.


----------



## LostViking

spade2you said:


> Anyone know if Bianchi makes newborn clothing? It would be nice if Mini-me comes home in something celeste.


Okay Spade, you're a fanatic! I'll keep my eyes open.

Congrats btw!


----------



## LostViking

*Celeste FF Wheelset now available.*

Checked out the FF site ( FFWD Wheels webshop ) and there they are - F6R-c Wheelset for Campy available to the general public for 1,198 Euros.

F6R-c


----------



## LostViking

LostViking said:


> Check out these 2012 LAZER helmets now available in Europe:
> 
> View attachment 250151
> 2012 Genesis
> 
> 
> View attachment 250152
> 2012 Sphere
> 
> Will Bianchi USA ever get on-board?! :cryin:


I've given up on Bianchi USA - ordered a Genesis from Bianchi Germany and having it delivered to a friendly address in Europe, where I'll pick it up shortly. (Sphere was sold out)
The Euro has taken a hit lately, so the price was only slightly outragous!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Vacancesoleil special edition Celeste Jersey now avaliable

Vacansoleil/DCM/Bianchi 2012 Celeste Special Edition Jersey - Short Sleeve by Santini - Prendas Ciclismo


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Salsa_Lover said:


> Vacancesoleil special edition Celeste Jersey now avaliable
> 
> Vacansoleil/DCM/Bianchi 2012 Celeste Special Edition Jersey - Short Sleeve by Santini - Prendas Ciclismo


Nice!


----------



## LostViking

bottecchia_eja said:


> Nice!


Yes indeed - just ordered mine! Thanks for yet another great link Salsa_Lover. :thumbsup:


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Rep is welcome


----------



## LostViking

Salsa_Lover said:


> Rep is welcome


LOL - Tried, seems I've given some earlier - I'm told I need to spread it around more!

So please accept my thanks instead - You da Man! :thumbsup:

Note: Bought it from Salsa's link - about $79 with postage to USA.
Also available from Bianchi USA Shop for $150! 

Special Vacansoleil-DCM Jersey - Honoring Fausto Coppi

Ordered on Oct. 14, arrived in my mailbox from England on Oct. 24 - ten day turnaround. Not bad at all. Thanks Prendas! :thumbsup:


----------



## ipaul

For the speedplay users


----------



## LostViking

*Speedy Links!*



ipaul said:


> For the speedplay users


Not a Speedplay guy myself but thanks anyway!:thumbsup:

Any link to where those of us who drink Speedplay's vintage could rustle up a pair of these?

I'll look around as well...

Edit: Try here

http://www.bikebling.com/Speedplay-Zero-Stainless-Steel-Pedal-p/speedplay-zero-ss.htm

or here

http://www.excelsports.com/main.asp...el+Pedals&vendorCode=SPEDPLAY&major=5&minor=2


----------



## kbwh

The Bianchi Store has been refurbished, and they promote the Lazer Helium helmet in Celeste. Want!


----------



## LostViking

kbwh said:


> The Bianchi Store has been refurbished, and they promote the Lazer Helium helmet in Celeste. Want!


Great - I've been on a one man (?) crusade here to get Bianchi USA store to carry all the great stuff the store in Germany carries - including helmets and sunglasses.

Hopefully, others have gotten in thier ear as well and we're seeing some results. :thumbsup:

No changes yet to the US Store - so I'm not optimistic.
Now if the global store will ship to the US - that might be interesting.

Re. Helmets - Looks like that Lazer Helium is sold-out.


----------



## kbwh

My guess is that it has not arrived yet. Last year they had the somewhat heavier Genesis, so I am optimistic.


----------



## LostViking

kbwh said:


> My guess is that it has not arrived yet. Last year they had the somewhat heavier Genesis, so I am optimistic.


That Helium is indeed looking tempting - if they will not ship to these United States of America, might have to order and get them shipped to a "friendly" address in Europe!


----------



## Oxy

LostViking said:


> That Helium is indeed looking tempting - if they will not ship to these United States of America, might have to order and get them shipped to a "friendly" address in Europe!


I purchased the Neon helmet from the Bianchi store in the UK this year. The postage was in my opinion cheap. They have shipped a couple of orders to me in Michigan.
The Bianchi Munchen store will ship to the US also. I was going to buy a kit for the wife, still might, the shipping from Germany is 50.99 euros...a bit on the expensive side.

This is only my 9th post, so I could not add the links.


----------



## Donn2ie

The Australian source has some good stuff, but the cost is sky-high due to postage.


----------



## Oxy

Received this email, decided to share. Hopefully this is not a violation of some sort, as I am not associated financially with this company. Just trying to save my fellow Celeste lovers some loot.
Oxy

Our latest offer of the month for November 2012 - a whooping 5% anything at our Bianchi Store just visit Bianchi Bikes Store and use the coupon code 'NOV12' when you checkout online 
This is our little way of saying thank you.
If this offer is of no interest to you, then please feel free to pass it around your friends and contacts, but hurry this offer will end on 30th Nov 2012.
The Team
Bianchi Bikes


----------



## LostViking

Oxy said:


> I purchased the Neon helmet from the Bianchi store in the UK this year. The postage was in my opinion cheap. They have shipped a couple of orders to me in Michigan.
> The Bianchi Munchen store will ship to the US also. I was going to buy a kit for the wife, still might, the shipping from Germany is 50.99 euros...a bit on the expensive side.
> 
> This is only my 9th post, so I could not add the links.


Here ya go:

Both the UK and German sites take you to the "Global" store now:

Bianchi Store

Forza Celeste! :thumbsup:


----------



## LostViking

Oxy said:


> Received this email, decided to share. Hopefully this is not a violation of some sort, as I am not associated financially with this company. Just trying to save my fellow Celeste lovers some loot.
> Oxy
> 
> Our latest offer of the month for November 2012 - a whooping 5% anything at our Bianchi Store just visit Bianchi Bikes Store and use the coupon code 'NOV12' when you checkout online
> This is our little way of saying thank you.
> If this offer is of no interest to you, then please feel free to pass it around your friends and contacts, but hurry this offer will end on 30th Nov 2012.
> The Team
> Bianchi Bikes


Thanks - Rep Given! :thumbsup:


----------



## LostViking

*Bianchi Helmets at the Global Site*

This is the Rox 53/64 Helmet:










And this is the Helium:










Not yet In Stock at the Global Store.


----------



## LostViking

New additions at Bianchi USA Shop:










Oltre Windbreaker $90










Oltre Vest $70

I have almost everything else in this line...will probably get these as well. :blush2:

Edit: Got both for X-mas - I been a good boy!


----------



## LostViking

*Fizik Antares and Falco Sunglasses*

Fizik Antares (carbon braided rails) at NonStop Ciclismo - $250.

FIZIK 2012 ANTARES CARBON BRAIDED SADDLE : WHT/CEL | eBay










And some Falco sunglasses from the Global site shop for 48 Euros:










They have about five different pairs of sunglasses at the Global Shop. The Bianchi USA Shop? Zero.

Would love to see Oakley do a limited addition (jawbone?) in Celeste! But what are the odds of that? :cryin:

And while I'm at it, how about RoadID bands in Celeste?!

[Okay I'm losing it, better ease off on the coffee buddy ]


----------



## bottecchia_eja

LostViking said:


> Fizik Antares (carbon braided) at NonStop Ciclismo - $250.
> 
> FIZIK 2012 ANTARES CARBON BRAIDED SADDLE : WHT/CEL | eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some Falco sunglasses from the Global site shop for 48 Euros:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have about five different pairs of sunglasses there. The Bianchi USA Shop? Zero.
> 
> Would love to see Oakley do a limited addition (jawbone?) in Celeste! But what are the odds of that? :cryin:
> 
> And while I'm at it, how about RoadID bands in Celeste?!
> 
> [Okay I'm losing it, better ease off on the coffee buddy ]


Nonstop Ciclismo is a great store. That is where I bought my Bianchi and my Colnago. I also buy all my gear from them. It is nice to see them get a mention here.

I score a free Celeste Bianchi wrist band (like the Livestrong bands) at the Bianchi Gran Fondo. Sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## LostViking

Ecyclingapparel.com

Cycling Apparel Shop - Personalized Bianchi Cycling Team Jerseys, Bib Shorts.

Thanks to Bianchi-001 for bringing this site to our attention (on another thread)!
Gotta love the prices...


----------



## Bianchi-001

*Bianchi cycling clothes from Samewood*

Hi,

About 6 weeks ago I ordered a Bianchi jersey from Samewood. It arrived yesterday and it's outstanding in every way for under $30 w/ shipping! to the US. Sure, it's made in China but compared it to my official Bianchi Oltre made by Squadra I could not tell the difference in quality.

samewood.com Samewood.com

View attachment 272568


----------



## LostViking

Salsa_Lover said:


> Vacancesoleil special edition Celeste Jersey now avaliable
> 
> Vacansoleil/DCM/Bianchi 2012 Celeste Special Edition Jersey - Short Sleeve by Santini - Prendas Ciclismo


Just went on sale at Prendas - at $44.92 this jersey is a steal!
Quality Cycle Clothing Delivered Direct: Prendas Ciclismo


----------



## Oxy

Not sure if this qualifies as Celeste-Stuff, but it sure is cool.
They should have put it out before the holidays.
I saw this on a flikr set a couple of years ago, now it is out.
View attachment 273720

Bianchi Balsamic Vinegar / Olive Oil Set


----------



## LostViking

Oxy said:


> Not sure if this qualifies as Celeste-Stuff, but it sure is cool.
> They should have put it out before the holidays.
> I saw this on a flikr set a couple of years ago, now it is out.
> View attachment 273720
> 
> Bianchi Balsamic Vinegar / Olive Oil Set


Thats fun, but I'll hold out for the Chianti!


----------



## LostViking

Oxy said:


> View attachment 273720
> 
> Bianchi Balsamic Vinegar / Olive Oil Set


Now available at Bianchi USA - for $45 pr Set:

Bianchi Balsamic Vinegar / Olive Oil Set

Amazes me that they (Bianchi USA) will sell this, and not helmets or sunglasses!
Leaves a bad taste in my mouth! 
I'd love to sit in on one of thier meetings and hear how they decide what to sell and what not to...I'm sure it would be an eye opener.


----------



## LostViking

*Blows my Mind*

View attachment 275039

Bianchi Steel Floor Pump With Manometer

$120 at Bianchi USA! 

Do you think this price is somewhat inflated?

I did, so just for s3!#$ and giggles I priced it at the Global store:
35.91 Euros or $48.77! 

Bianchi Store - Bianchi Steel Floor Pump With Manometer


----------



## LostViking

*Helium Helmet available at Global Store*



LostViking said:


> This is the Helium:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW IN STOCK at the Global Store.



Helium 164.61 Euros (Was 182.90 Euros) or about $223.50 at the current exchange rate - not cheap! :cryin:


----------



## kbwh

The Helium is very tempting, but so is a (spray painted Celeste?) Giro Air Attack. We don't really need a whole lot of holes in our helmets in my part of the world, where the go to summer jersey is an Assos Intermediate...


----------



## Oxy

LostViking said:


> View attachment 275039
> 
> Bianchi Steel Floor Pump With Manometer
> 
> $120 at Bianchi USA!
> 
> Do you think this price is somewhat inflated?
> 
> I did, so just for s3!#$ and giggles I priced it at the Global store:
> 35.91 Euros or $48.77!
> 
> Bianchi Store - Bianchi Steel Floor Pump With Manometer[/QUOTE
> 
> It looks like it is on sale now, just $65.00


----------



## LostViking

Oxy said:


> LostViking said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 275039
> 
> Bianchi Steel Floor Pump With Manometer
> 
> $120 at Bianchi USA!
> 
> Do you think this price is somewhat inflated?
> 
> I did, so just for s3!#$ and giggles I priced it at the Global store:
> 35.91 Euros or $48.77!
> 
> Bianchi Store - Bianchi Steel Floor Pump With Manometer[/QUOTE
> 
> It looks like it is on sale now, just $65.00
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Let me guess, that's about as much as it would cost you to buy it in Europe and get it shipped Stateside, hmmmmm.
> 
> Ya think those yahoos at Bianchi USA read this thread?
> 
> Naaaah, those idiots are still asking $150 for the Fausto Coppi Vacansoleil jersey! :mad2:
> 
> Special Vacansoleil-DCM Jersey - Honoring Fausto Coppi
Click to expand...


----------



## kbwh

New arrivals at PBK:
http://www.probikekit.com/no/clothi...utm_campaign=ENPBK-_2093179343&affil=thgemail


----------



## LostViking

*New Bianchi Kit at PBK*

Nice! Lots of goodies for good little Bianchi boys and girls there!
My personal fav - and perhaps "must have" is this:

View attachment 275649


Sweetness!

If you want to comparison shop, Non-stop Ciclismo also carries a lot of this stuff (mostly at a higher price I'm afraid):

BIANCHI MILANO DAIKAN BIB SHORTS CELESTE L 4 items in nonstop ciclismo store on eBay!

But some of the PBK stuff may be hard to find with a Stateside vendor.

Opinion: I already have about five short-sleeved celeste colored cycling jerseys in my closet, would adding the one above be excessive?

Discuss amongst yourselves.


----------



## Bee-an-key

Looks like World Cycling Productions has it.


----------



## LostViking

Bee-an-key said:


> Looks like World Cycling Productions has it.


Worldcyclingproductions.com

Have the Helium, but not in Celeste.


----------



## LostViking

*Selle SMP Chrono saddle on sale*

Celeste ("Dynamic Bianchi") Selle SMP Chrono saddle is available at We Keep You Cycling for $169.99

We Keep You Cycling - SMP Special Offer

View attachment 276179


Chin-chin!


----------



## LostViking

*Bianchi Helmet*

The French site "Speed-Cycles" is offering a Casque 02 Helmet in Celeste and white for 69 Euros.

View attachment 276180​
Speed Cycles - Casque O2 BIANCHI


----------



## LostViking

*Trevigilo Jersey*

Rowin Sport in Holland is offering the Treviglio jersey in sizes Small to Extra-Large for 79 Euros.

View attachment 276181​
Rowin Sport


----------



## LostViking

*KED Paganini Helmet*

Available from Bike 24 for 99.95 Euros - the 2013 KED Peganini helmet.

View attachment 276183​
Bike24 - KED Paganini Race Helmet 2013 - Team KED Bianchi


----------



## LostViking

Check out this blog:

The Flat Tire: All Things Celesteness


----------



## LostViking

*Genesis Helmet in the UK*

Genesis Helmet available at UK store for 149 Pounds,
Celeste, White and Silver:

View attachment 276185​
Bianchi Genesis Helmet


----------



## LostViking

*Bianchi Limar 520 Helmet - one left!*

One left - going for 25 Pounds!

View attachment 276186​
Bianchi 520 Helmet

This vendor in North Wales also carries the following helmets (prices in UK Pounds):

Genesis 149 Pounds
Sphere 109 Pounds
02 85 Pounds
Neon 45 Pounds
ATB 54 Pounds


----------



## LostViking

*Carrera Aria Helmet (Australia)*

$118 at Cell Bikes Australia.

View attachment 276187


Carrera Aria Helmet

Lucky Aussies!


----------



## jwl325

Not sure if this shop has been mentioned yet or not, but our dealings with them have been very positive. Oliver speaks excellent English and is most helpful.

The Bike Shop.de

The drop down menu on the left side of their page includes all of their Bianchi bikes, gear and accessories. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Tspeters

LostViking said:


> Celeste ("Dynamic Bianchi") Selle SMP Chrono saddle is available at We Keep You Cycling for $169.99
> 
> We Keep You Cycling - SMP Special Offer
> 
> 
> View attachment 276179
> 
> 
> Chin-chin!


Thanks for the heads up on then saddle sale. Bought a Selle SMP Plus for my Infinito! For that price, I may go back and get another for my Jamis Hybrid .


----------



## kbwh

Oh la la... But they don't ship to Norway.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

If I still was into Bianchis, I would not miss this one out

Bianchi x Timbuk2 Classic Messenger Bag - Timbuk2 Bags


----------



## LostViking

*Bianchi Gran Fondo Gloves*

View attachment 280685

Bianchi Gran Fondo Gloves
$30 at Bianchi USA​


----------



## Oxy

I just received a kit for the wife from this site, Trikotexpress | Radsportbekleidung und Radtrikot von Nalini, Bianchi, Craft, Santini, Vangard.
I placed the order on 06/01, received an order confirmation quickly. On 06/03 
I received a shipping confirmation, unfortunately there was not a tracking number.
The goods came in yesterday, 06/13, via registered mail. Shipping from Germany 
to Michigan was free on an order over 150 euros. This is great as there are few places that have Bianchi-Milano items here in the states, and none that carry clothing for 
women. The kit was 100% Italian made Nalini, not the Chinese knock offs available on some auction sites.


----------



## LostViking

Oxy said:


> Trikotexpress


Nice site.

Did you look here first? 
Nonstop Ciclismo : Italian Cycling Gear


----------



## Oxy

Nonstop Ciclismo : Italian Cycling Gear[/QUOTE]

yeah yeah yeah, I have bought with much confidence from NonStop Ciclismo on a few occasions, and recommend them. The just don't carry the Milano women's line.
I should email them and see if the can procure other kits they don't list.


----------



## Oxy

Did you look here first? 
Nonstop Ciclismo : Italian Cycling Gear[/QUOTE]

yeah, yeah, I have made a couple of purchases from NonStop, and I highly recommend them on their quick shipments. The did not have any Milano womens stuff. I should contact them and see if they can get other items, but I was on
a birthday deadline, which I missed by 3 days anyway.


----------



## ipaul

Saw this but waited to see if anyone else would post. Doubt it will be available from KMC but sure would be pretty nice to have.


----------



## os72

Available here: Bianchi Store Nederland


----------



## flatheadbob

Clicked on that link and it said: "page not found". Bummer. I've seen the celeste helmet for sale on a British site. Price given in Euros.


----------



## LostViking

Bianchi USA is now selling helmets - got one for Christmas (Thanks, Wife!).


----------



## Oxy

Awesome! Which one did you get? I had the Neon that I bought from Bianchi UK, and the rollsys sprung out of the top last summer. Lasted about a year and a half, looked good, but wouldn't stay on my melon. How 'bout those timepieces? Very Choice!


----------



## spade2you

Bianchi Milano Winter Collection Malawi Vintage Wool Long Sleeve Jersey

Is this place legit? I kinda dig this sweater.


----------



## izza

Didn't get one but distributor came in my LBS talking about Black/Celeste KMC chain. Looked quite smart.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

spade2you said:


> Bianchi Milano Winter Collection Malawi Vintage Wool Long Sleeve Jersey
> 
> Is this place legit? I kinda dig this sweater.


I saw them discounted at PBK not long ago


----------



## LostViking

Oxy said:


> Awesome! Which one did you get? I had the Neon that I bought from Bianchi UK, and the rollsys sprung out of the top last summer. Lasted about a year and a half, looked good, but wouldn't stay on my melon. How 'bout those timepieces? Very Choice!


Got the Lazer Sphere. Love the fitting mech - you literally dial it in to get a perfect and secure fit around your head. Ventilation almost as good as my Giro Pro Light as is the weight. Very happy with it.

Yes, think I might have to put one of those timepieces on my wish list!


----------



## spade2you

Salsa_Lover said:


> I saw them discounted at PBK not long ago


PBK has a similar looking one. The malawi wool one has something that looks super sharp to me. I haven't heard of the place I previously linked.


----------



## bigjohnla

I got a nice set of Celeste HUDZ from Nashbar for $4.95.


----------



## LostViking

View attachment 294979


Reparto Corse Jersey available at Bianchi USA = $80
How do I explain that I "need" yet another Bianchi jersey? 

Bianchi Reparto Corse Jersey


----------



## Oxy

*Celeste Stuff - Is this too much?*

I ask you my friends, would wearing these be considered too much Celeste for one man?


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Oxy said:


> I ask you my friends, would wearing these be considered too much Celeste for one man?
> 
> View attachment 295553


If SIDI made a pair like that, I would wear them.


----------



## LostViking

bottecchia_eja said:


> If SIDI made a pair like that, I would wear them.


No not too much - very nice - me want!


----------



## LostViking

*New Oltre Jersey*






​
Now available from Bianchi USA. Can the shorts be far away?

Bianchi Celeste Oltre Cycling Jersey

I want this too! I need to stop looking at this stuff!


----------



## Rashadabd

LostViking said:


> View attachment 295829​
> Now available from Bianchi USA. Can the shorts be far away?
> 
> Bianchi Celeste Oltre Cycling Jersey
> 
> I want this too! I need to stop looking at this stuff!


You know you have an addiction right? Lol…. And did you see who is back in the top 10 and on your heels sir in the league? Mmmmhhhmmmmm….


----------



## armstrong

Is the "blue" michelin tire, their "celeste"?

Michelin Pro 4 Race Service Course Clincher Road Tyre Sports & Leisure | ProBikeKit Canada


----------



## Salsa_Lover

It was more Astana blue than Celeste...

Once the sun fades the color a bit it becomes celestier


----------



## Bee-an-key

They do make a celeste, it can be hard to find. The Bianchi USA site has the color in the other tires, just not the Pro 4.


----------



## LostViking

*Bianchi PowerFlow Bidons*






​
Nice, no more having to open or close, just squeeze and aaaaahhhhhh!

$7 for the 21oz and $9 for the 26oz. Available in black or white as well at Bianchi USA:

Bianchi PowerFlow Water Bottle 21oz - Celeste


----------



## LostViking

LostViking said:


> View attachment 301342​
> Nice, no more having to open or close, just squeeze and aaaaahhhhhh!
> 
> $7 for the 21oz and $9 for the 26oz. Available in black or white as well at Bianchi USA:
> 
> Bianchi PowerFlow Water Bottle 21oz - Celeste


Got two of these, they are great, just don't fill all the way or you might get some leakage from the spout if you hit a bump in the road. Usually only fill mine 3/4s of the way. So much easier to use, especially when in motion.


----------



## Oxy

LostViking said:


> Got two of these, they are great, just don't fill all the way or you might get some leakage from the spout if you hit a bump in the road. Usually only fill mine 3/4s of the way. So much easier to use, especially when in motion.


Let's see some pix with them on your steed! Did you purchase through bianchiusa or a LBS?


----------



## LostViking

Oxy said:


> Let's see some pix with them on your steed! Did you purchase through bianchiusa or a LBS?







​
My wife got them for me for Christmas (she knows to feed my addiction! :thumbsup at the Bianchi U.S. site.


----------



## LostViking

Bianchi Performance Carbon – Side-Load Cage in Celeste

$77 at Bianchiusa.com


----------



## kbwh

If you happen to use Giro Empire shoes and feel the need to pimp them: Knotley Speed Laces in Aquamarine. Knotley


----------

